# Deadpool: Gewinnt eins von fünf tollen Fanpaketen



## CarolaHo (8. Februar 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Deadpool: Gewinnt eins von fünf tollen Fanpaketen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Deadpool: Gewinnt eins von fünf tollen Fanpaketen


----------



## Groder (8. Februar 2016)

Im Moment ganz klar Ironman, wobei Deadpool aufm 2. Platz liegt . Reihenfolge könnte sich nach dem Film aber ändern, hoffe der Film wird so gut wie ich es erhoffe


----------



## Hotshot2222 (8. Februar 2016)

Noch ist es Ironman, mal schauen ob Deadpool sich die Pole Position holen kann.


----------



## kenny1377 (8. Februar 2016)

Grün ist besser. Ich bin für den HULK. Ich sehe da so manche Parallelen.


----------



## Kunni (8. Februar 2016)

Nichts geht über die große Klappe, den coolen Anzug und das fette Konto von Iron Man


----------



## Engordge (8. Februar 2016)

Offensichtlich Deadpool, wenn der Film so gut wird wie es die Trailer versprechen, dann aufjedenfall und falls sie scheitern, ist Batman auch ganz gut.


----------



## Chemenu (8. Februar 2016)

Meine Top 3 sehen aktuell so aus:



Batman
Blade
Iron Man

Deadpool kenne ich erst seit einigen Monaten, könnte sich aber zukünftig mit Iron Man den 3. Platz teilen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (8. Februar 2016)

Kaum ist ein Gewinnspiel, kommen die ganzen Accountleichen wieder aus dem Keller 
Na, egal. Ich mach eh nicht mit, um zu gewinnen, denn ins Kino geh ich nicht mehr. Eher aus Langeweile. Aber meine Antwort wäre:

Gambit. 
Stock, Mantel und explosive Spielkarten - cooler gehts kaum noch. Als zweiter Stelle würde ich Nightcrawler nennen. Beides interessante Figuren mit interessantem Hintergrund, die aber leider nur kurze Filmauftritte hatten, bisher.


----------



## Rafneg (8. Februar 2016)

Deadpool ist und bleibt der Beste


----------



## CoDBFgamer (8. Februar 2016)

Batman for the win.


----------



## Enisra (8. Februar 2016)

ganz klar Dr. Manhatten


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (8. Februar 2016)

Darkwing Duck


----------



## Goldscheuer (8. Februar 2016)

Jessica Jones, richtige Mischung aus Emotion und Coolness


----------



## Whizark (8. Februar 2016)

Eindeutig Deadpool weil er nicht auf "Ich bin so ein guter Mensch" macht


----------



## xSynx (8. Februar 2016)

Hulk


----------



## Batman9247 (8. Februar 2016)

Wie man im name sieht ist Batman mein liebling. Aber von der Coolheit kommt keiner gegen Deadpool an


----------



## yuuhuu (8. Februar 2016)

Ganz klar: Batman


----------



## Else1997 (8. Februar 2016)

Aktuell noch Iron Man. Der Charakter an sich ist schon so cool und Robert Downey Jr. passt perfekt in die Rolle. Ich hab nur das Gefühl, dass an Iron Mans Thron schon in wenigen Tagen sehr heftig gerüttelt wird.


----------



## rosalieana (8. Februar 2016)

ich liebe hulk <3 ich stehe eben auf starke männer, die grün werden, wenn se sauer sind


----------



## Phurba (9. Februar 2016)

Ich finde den Hulk am chilligsten.


----------



## Awi87 (9. Februar 2016)

Was ne gemeine Frage ... hmmm.....
Ich finde eigtl die ganze Guardians of the Galaxy Trupe klasse... allen voran Groot und Rocket <3


----------



## Falconer75 (9. Februar 2016)

Definitiv Wolverine... Ey, sein Skelett und seine ausfahrbaren Klingen sind mit Adamantium ummantelt. Mehr geht nicht!


----------



## Samuelm2 (9. Februar 2016)

Natürlich Deadpool 

Ich habe bereits mit 15 Jahren angefangen Deadpool Comics (die orignalen Comics aus den USA) zu lesen und bin jetzt immer noch ein RIESEN Fan von ihm. Ich liebe einfach seine Art, er bringt mich immer wieder zum lächeln


----------



## Jego (9. Februar 2016)

Batman.


----------



## Kookai (10. Februar 2016)

Batman.


----------



## HowdyM (10. Februar 2016)

Sei solange du selbst, bis du BATMAN sein kannst. Dann sei BATMAN. Wobei er starke Konkurenz hat durch die Guardiens of the Galaxy und den Roadrunner hat...


----------



## tanertaner (10. Februar 2016)

Rorschach


----------



## werni30989 (10. Februar 2016)

Eindeutig und nur Iron-Man. Tony Stark ist einfach der geilste, zumindest in den Comicverfilmungen.


----------



## Rudi-Brudi (10. Februar 2016)

Deadpool


----------



## Foebbe (10. Februar 2016)

Hulk


----------



## star1908 (10. Februar 2016)

Batman


----------



## moeykaner (10. Februar 2016)

Cpt. America


----------



## Joschibaer (10. Februar 2016)

Batman


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (10. Februar 2016)

Lonestar (Spaceballs)


----------



## ZockerKalli (10. Februar 2016)

Ich war grade im Kino und ab heute ist es Definitiv Deadpool. Und deswegen würde ich sehr gerne Gewinnen


----------



## DoG1550 (10. Februar 2016)

War in der Vorpremiere und es war geil! Würde ja jetzt deswegen sagen Deadpool ist mein Lieblingsheld aber da er kein "Held" ist nehm ich dann halt Iron Man^^


----------



## fortunei (11. Februar 2016)

Silver Surfer


----------



## Freiwelt (11. Februar 2016)

Wonder Woman


----------



## Konstantin1995 (11. Februar 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> [...]
> Gambit.
> Stock, Mantel und explosive Spielkarten - cooler gehts kaum noch. Als zweiter Stelle würde ich Nightcrawler nennen. Beides interessante Figuren mit interessantem Hintergrund, die aber leider nur kurze Filmauftritte hatten, bisher.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QXrjTXD5L3s:118

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Ab ca. 1:58. Ist zwar kein ganzer Film, aber die Videos von BatInTheSun sind ziemlich gut gemacht.


----------



## ismirschlecht (11. Februar 2016)

Thor


----------



## Hermine68 (11. Februar 2016)

Eigentlich Sherlock Holmes, aber den zählt ihr nicht zu den Superhelden, nehme ich an   OK, dann würde ich sagen Batman


----------



## luki0710 (11. Februar 2016)

Ich möchte Deadpool schon immer, auch vor dem Film und dem Spiel. Mir gefällt besonders seine Ironie und das er die 4. Wand durch bricht.


----------



## Thygor91 (11. Februar 2016)

Tony Stark | Iron Man


----------



## DaBe1812 (11. Februar 2016)

Mein Lieblingsheld ist Batman, der hatte auch seine schwachen Filme, aber im Großen und Ganzen waren die meisten sehr gut.


----------



## Kampftigerlein (11. Februar 2016)

Daredevil


----------



## ChrisBr (11. Februar 2016)

Spiderman


----------



## Balzamijn (11. Februar 2016)

Hulk


----------



## Eisteepfirsich (12. Februar 2016)

Spiderman ist mein Favorit


----------



## saul-syxx (12. Februar 2016)

eig. tendiere ich zu Ironman, dann wiederum zur Spinne im leckeren, hautengem, schnuckligem Anzug. Aber jetzt ist es klar.... Deadwerine! 

LG
Martin


----------



## Adrenalin1 (12. Februar 2016)

Hulk


----------



## heimer69 (12. Februar 2016)

Superman


----------



## LisLays (12. Februar 2016)

Batman )
Bin jetzt allerdings sehr gespannt, wie sich Deadpool so macht.


----------



## iwaniwan (12. Februar 2016)

Spiderman


----------



## martinus2222 (12. Februar 2016)

Spiderman     ---    aber nach dem ich den Film gesehen habe ist es sicher  Deadpool  ?? ??


----------



## Fridolin2403 (12. Februar 2016)

Batman


----------



## Kevin59 (12. Februar 2016)

Batman


----------



## derthor (12. Februar 2016)

Eigentlich war immer Batman mein Idol. Momentan ist es Thor.


----------



## gabisuper66 (12. Februar 2016)

Ironman gefällt mir am Besten.


----------



## LanaFey (12. Februar 2016)

hmmm zählt Thor als Superheld  
ist eine meienr lieblings Marvel-Figuren 
und jetzt wahrscheinlich Deadpool


----------



## sabatini (12. Februar 2016)

ab sofort ist Deadpool der Größte


----------



## deepmor (12. Februar 2016)

Ich lieeeeebe Thor


----------



## Sansaido (12. Februar 2016)

Ganz klar Deadpool!

Für mich nach langem wieder ein Grund, für einen Superhelden-Film ins Kino zu gehen (falls ich die Karten gewinne ). Die restliche Riege langweilt mich mittlerweile zu Tode. Bemerkenswert wäre da höchstens noch Guardians of the Galaxy. Der laufende Baum war grandios


----------



## bruhnm (12. Februar 2016)

Ironman


----------



## BadMan00 (12. Februar 2016)

Deadpool


----------



## drohnex (12. Februar 2016)

Spider-Man


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Februar 2016)

Die freundliche Spinne aus der Nachbarschaft.


----------



## detour (12. Februar 2016)

Spider Man


----------



## Nismo82 (12. Februar 2016)

Iron Men


----------



## SGem (12. Februar 2016)

Captain Future


----------



## ProfSmith93 (12. Februar 2016)

Hancock


----------



## rolfdewolf (12. Februar 2016)

Captain Future


----------



## Jenia1 (12. Februar 2016)

Ich schliesse mich ausnahmnsweise mal der Mehrheit an und stimme auch für den Helden meiner Kindheit: Captain Future


----------



## MjrVenom (12. Februar 2016)

Mein Kindheitsheld war Batman


----------



## MrBungle (12. Februar 2016)

Aquaman


----------



## TomTorres (12. Februar 2016)

Ich habe nicht denen einen Superhelden den ich ganz besonders gut finde... es gibt ein paar die auf ihre weise alle super sind...

aber vielleicht ändert sich ja heute abende meine einstellung


----------



## Kiepfer (12. Februar 2016)

Maxwell Smart ("Immer wenn er Pillen nahm")


----------



## famafra (12. Februar 2016)

Superman


----------



## Geldanlage (12. Februar 2016)

Superman


----------



## andiadv (12. Februar 2016)

Batman


----------



## woschlue (12. Februar 2016)

Batman


----------



## Volker72 (12. Februar 2016)

Groot von den  "Guardians Of The Galaxy"  - ein Superheld wie ein Baum was will man mehr ???


----------



## xMorre (12. Februar 2016)

Captain America


----------



## dirka4768 (12. Februar 2016)

ich mag am liebsten Iron Man


----------



## donvanatta (12. Februar 2016)

Batman !


----------



## Ruhe (12. Februar 2016)

Superman


----------



## MichaelG (12. Februar 2016)

Batman ist mein Favorit


----------



## Dark-Lightning24 (12. Februar 2016)

Nach dem Film im letzten Jahr ist es bei mir Momentan Ant-Man


----------



## Milchzahn34 (12. Februar 2016)

Mein Film-Superheld Nr. 1 ist Batman.


----------



## frosty2000 (12. Februar 2016)

Mein Favorit ist Spiderman


----------



## archwizard80 (12. Februar 2016)

Mystique.


----------



## Frebub (12. Februar 2016)

Immer und immer wieder Superman


----------



## smongo (12. Februar 2016)

Ich liebe Iron Man


----------



## Kerusame (12. Februar 2016)

ich steh auf "Mysterion"


----------



## 111usw (12. Februar 2016)

Mein Superhero ist: Spiderman 

-aber auch nur, weil ich den Schauspieler von Amazing Spiderman sehen durfte (Auf dem roten Teppich) Und der so unglaublich cool ist


----------



## nova234 (13. Februar 2016)

Freakazoid mit Entberlichkeits Boy.


----------



## molotow9 (13. Februar 2016)

Captain America gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## Wutruus (13. Februar 2016)

Meine Wahl fällt auf Spawn.


----------



## Thomas21crow (13. Februar 2016)

schon von klein an immer noch spiderman !


----------



## Aleksor (13. Februar 2016)

Fand' Starlord seit Guardians of the Galaxy sehr gut.


----------



## Snooker83 (13. Februar 2016)

Wolverine


----------



## meckandi (13. Februar 2016)

Batman ist schon immer mein Favorit.


----------



## molie1 (13. Februar 2016)

Ich mag Superman am liebsten


----------



## KlimekS (13. Februar 2016)

Ich finde ja Deadpool gut, ist mal was anderes wie die anderen Helden


----------



## McDrake (13. Februar 2016)

Batman.
Wer sonst??


----------



## RHood (13. Februar 2016)

Von den Comics schon immer ein Spidey-Fan und dann natürlich auch in den Filmen Spider-Man.


----------



## WilliamWallaceDE (13. Februar 2016)

Deadpool natürlich, sowohl Comic als auch der Film konnten mich überzeugen.


----------



## gigantor66 (13. Februar 2016)

Ich steh eigentlich nicht so auf Film-Superhelden, aber Deadpool ist schon ziemlich cool.


----------



## Yankee-F (13. Februar 2016)

Von den ganzen Superhelden ist mir Batman am liebsten, gerade die alten Folgen wo noch "Bang" "Puff" usw. eingeblendet wurden und auch die Sprüche sind oft zum Lachen. Aber Deadpool kommt gleich dahinter ist der etwas andere Superheld mit den etwas anderen Sprüchen


----------



## Karoony (13. Februar 2016)

Hulk


----------



## Zapped (13. Februar 2016)

Iron Man, der robert downey jr Faktor ist nicht zu unterschätzen


----------



## fuffibop (13. Februar 2016)

Mein liebster Filmheld: Luke Skywalker


----------



## MELD (13. Februar 2016)

Duhhhh, Deadpool und Hawkeye; Die Besten!
Mein Lieblingscomic ist natürlich Deadpool VS Hawkeye!!!


----------



## Memmingen (13. Februar 2016)

Luke Skywalker


----------



## BuzzKillington (13. Februar 2016)

Deathstroke


----------



## jabberwocky666 (13. Februar 2016)

Kick-Ass


----------



## JustAMadman (13. Februar 2016)

Jetzt schon: Deadpool :o)


----------



## darkhorsesfs (13. Februar 2016)

Wolverine


----------



## Sveny2k11 (13. Februar 2016)

Ironman


----------



## whity1809 (13. Februar 2016)

Wolverine


----------



## Papamicha007 (13. Februar 2016)

Ironman


----------



## Ockerwal1 (13. Februar 2016)

Ironman


----------



## mansan80 (13. Februar 2016)

Batman


----------



## peel (13. Februar 2016)

007 James Bond


----------



## supi1326 (14. Februar 2016)

Mein Superheld ist Superman


----------



## ur003 (14. Februar 2016)

1. Harley Quinn
2. Wilson "Kingpin" Fisk
3. Magneto

Ups, nach Superhelden war ja gefragt... Okay, eigentlich langweilen mich die zumeist, außer diese 3 hier:
1. Batman
2. Deadpool
3. Howard the Duck 

Beste Grüße und ein dreifaches Chimichangas,
Hardy

Deadpool: ""Oh yeah? Well I'm king of Deadpoolvania."


----------



## Melli100 (14. Februar 2016)

Batman.


----------



## Hinky (14. Februar 2016)

BATMAN


----------



## Seroquale (14. Februar 2016)

SUPERMAN


----------



## TW76 (14. Februar 2016)

Spider-Man


----------



## Casey113 (14. Februar 2016)

Ant-Man


----------



## venyl (14. Februar 2016)

superman


----------



## Skv2047 (14. Februar 2016)

batman


----------



## Lucky2012 (14. Februar 2016)

momentan Superman


----------



## mikewaldorf (14. Februar 2016)

Ironman


----------



## jojo1655 (14. Februar 2016)

Superman


----------



## xxDEDUSTxx (14. Februar 2016)

Moin Moin!
Ich nehme ihn hier meinen Privaten Bodyguard Hulk



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## silversamurai (14. Februar 2016)

Wolverine


----------



## kellerloch (14. Februar 2016)

Batman


----------



## cordysally (14. Februar 2016)

Superman


----------



## Annoth (14. Februar 2016)

bisher Batman


----------



## serdlfam (14. Februar 2016)

Wolverine


----------



## Rockerfaeller04 (14. Februar 2016)

Rorschach


----------



## sussie99 (14. Februar 2016)

Supermann


----------



## maikel79 (14. Februar 2016)

Wolverine


----------



## romantikfrosch (14. Februar 2016)

Spidermann


----------



## Daliel (14. Februar 2016)

Spiderman


----------



## Earthstorm0815 (14. Februar 2016)

Superman. Er hat die Macht - rettet die Welt - und ist trotzdem alleine und einsam.
Irgendwie hat mich dieser Character schon immer fasziniert.


----------



## elidorian (14. Februar 2016)

Batman - nanananananananannanana....


----------



## voort (14. Februar 2016)

Batman hat mich schon immer fasziniert. Dunkel und unheimlich - einfach toll!


----------



## RoCo68 (14. Februar 2016)

Batman


----------



## StarBG (14. Februar 2016)

Ich mag den Hulk am liebsten, aber auch die anderen Avengers sind super


----------



## bigsid01 (14. Februar 2016)

Ich bin ein Fan von Batman


----------



## joecooly (14. Februar 2016)

Seit "Antman" bin ich Fan des kleinen Kerlchens!
Viele Grüße


----------



## Ingeborg15 (14. Februar 2016)

natürlich Batman


----------



## pandagirl (14. Februar 2016)

Mein Favorit ist Captain America ^_^


----------



## jasmin-bischoff (14. Februar 2016)

Ironman


----------



## susi1234 (14. Februar 2016)

Superman


----------



## noxlabor (14. Februar 2016)

Deadpool - ganz klar!


----------



## detlefmu (14. Februar 2016)

Ich finde Doctor Manhattan toll. Er ist mit Abstand der mächtigste aller Superhelden.


----------



## gabysiemu (14. Februar 2016)

Daredevil - habe mich durch die neue Netflix-Serie in diesen Superhelden verguckt.


----------



## Tsukigomori (14. Februar 2016)

Nolans Batman


----------



## Keksschnute (14. Februar 2016)

na na na na na na na na na na na na na na na na Batman


----------



## Rayken (15. Februar 2016)

Iron Man


----------

